# XD Family Photo



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My new family... XD45 Service and XD9 SubCompact with TruGrip tape.

What a sweet pair...

Both shoot ragged holes...
Both use the same accessories...
Same trigger, same frame, same sights, 1/8th inch longer reach in the 45...

Jeff


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Seems like you fell hard and fast for those XDs


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Do they make an AR variant yet???

hahah


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice.

After I get my CX4 next, I plan to get that XD 45 I prev talked about...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My only XD. I actually shoot this more than my SigSauer, but don't you dare tell anyone. :smt102


----------

